# How to get my logitech web cam working

## gentoo_newguy

Hi i have a usb logitech web cam.

Im not sure of the model number either 

I was wondering if anyone could help me to try and see if i can get ti working under Gentoo.

All help welcome thanksLast edited by gentoo_newguy on Mon Dec 17, 2007 2:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gentoo_newguy,

We need its vendor and product IDs from lsusb, like this:-

```
Bus 003 Device 006: ID 046d:08b2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 4000

```

----------

## gentoo_newguy

I dont have the lsusb command installed could you please tel me what i need to emerge to get this 

thanks

----------

## guduri

Emerge the usbutils package:

```

emerge usbutils

```

----------

## gentoo_newguy

```

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 046d:08f6 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 413c:3200 Dell Computer Corp. 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1267:0103 Logic3 / SpectraVideo plc 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

Does this help ?

----------

## guduri

I think that is a Quickcam Messenger. You might want to search the forums as to how to get it working.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

How could i find out if it is a quickcam ? 

I dont want to install the wrong thing

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gentoo_newguy

Put 

```
046d:08f6 +linux +cam
```

into the Google search box and press return.

Thats why I wanted your Vendor and Device IDs. They identify the electronics inside your webcam.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Hey man cheers for helping me ut i still have no id on how to get this working.

I went out and got the quick cam messenger

```

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 046d:08da Logitech, Inc. 

```

I typed it in to google

And im still stuck

I have tried to follow the quickcam guide i found in the forum but i stil have had no luck.

Could anyone please help me get somewhere with the cam ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

gentoo_newguy,

You need video support in your kernel, the quick-cam module so the kernel can talk to your hardware and a user space application to test with.

Go to this page and look up your vendor and device IDs. Yoy will find you need the spca5xx/LE driver, which you can download following the link at the top of the page.

Download it to your /home/<user> directory, or somewhere in that path. It will be a tarball of some sort. Use 

```
tar xvf <file>
```

to untar it. If its compressed too, add either j or z to the tar options, depending on the compression used. You will now have a new directory the same place as the tarball. It will contain a file with a name like README, which will tell you how to install the driver.

This is a common technique is providing sources code for you to build, whem you have done it a few times you will just glance over the readme to see if your new package needs anything special. 

Look at the README to determine what kernel support you need. Some cams need V4L version 1, which is depreciated, others need V4L version 2, which is its replacement. The README will expect you to know how to configure and build a kernel. If you need more help post back.

----------

